# What else will it do?



## cpowell (Jun 22, 2012)

I was directed to this forum by another when I asked the question "What will my router do besides cut the inside of frames and round off the outsides."

I have never had a router, never used one before and am just learning about it. I bought a plunge router, 1 1/2 horse Chicago Electric. I know, it's a cheapie but it was expensive to me, especially just to make frames. I am into scroll sawing.

That's background, now the question: What else can I do with a router, where can I go to find out. Can someone direct me to a place, a website, a youtube page, a book, a search keyword? Where can I go to learn what to do with it? I am totally clueless here and am hoping for help. I have searched the web, tried a search here but then I don't even know what I am looking for. Can you give me some ideas of what it can do so I can do a better search?


----------



## cpowell (Jun 22, 2012)

P.S. I also bought a 10 piece Ryobi bit set and both they and the router are 1/4 inch, if that makes any difference.


----------



## PetersCreek (Mar 13, 2012)

You can make dovetail joints, box joints, lock miter joints, rabbets, dadoes, decorative edges of all sorts, mortises, tenons, tongue & groove, keyhole slots, beads & V grooves, and the list goes on. Some of these require the use of a router table and/or jig but the router is at the heart of it all.

The Router Workshop used to air on PBS (reruns may air in your area) and their DVDs are for sale at the site. MLCS Woodworking is but one online vendor of router bits and the site hosts information about using many of their bits and jigs.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Cliff

You could do worse than to get hold of Bill Hylton and Fred Matlack's book called "Working with the Router"'. Brim full of useful stuff and loads of good jigs and set-ups, too

Regards

Phil


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Cliff; Welcome...did I miss you on your first post? 
Another way of looking at it is 'what do you _want_ it to do?'
Have you a project list, 'Honeydo' list, or are you just looking for some ideas?
I dabble in watercolours and I can tell you, coming up with creative concepts (ie painting subjects) is the toughest part...like pulling hen's teeth. 
Just trying out/practising on Brett's partial list sounds like an excellent place to start; I'm guessing you'll find applications aplenty once you've experienced what it'll mechanically do.
I'm going to utter a sacrilege here and suggest that perhaps people try and make the router do something that could be done quicker and easier by other methods. Nothing wrong with that, just not very efficient.
Cheers, and enjoy!
-Dan


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The 1/4" shanks will limit the size of bit you can use to about 1 1/2" in diameter. That still allows for a lot of routing.
Another good book is Router Basics by Patrick Spielman. There is a copy on ebay for sale that will get delivered to your door for about $10.


----------



## cpowell (Jun 22, 2012)

Honestly, I don't know what I want it to do because I don't know what it might be able to do. It's just that, to me, it's an expensive tool; too expensive to just sit around cutting the odd picture frame. It needs to be able to pay for itself through creative use.

PetersCreek; sorry but I don't even recognize those terms like locked mitre or rabbits so yeah, I am that new.

After much searching today I finally found a couple of videos about routers and liked what I saw. I hadn't even thought of finding a book, the internet age you know...ha ha ha! Okay, I am off to the bookstore, the library and take a look at ebay and Amazon. 

Thanks for the tips guys and Peters I'm going to find out what all that means. I'll be hanging around reading up and asking stupid questions as they come up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Cliff, a router is a cutting tool that has some real advantages over other power tools. I am sure you have seen big jointers and thickness planing machines. A router will perform both of these operations although not as fast as a dedicated machine. A router leaves a surface that requires very little or no sanding. An ideal way to learn about your router is to make some simple projects like the Magic Box. Following a set of plans is the best way to get started with a router; the plans tell you what bit to use, how to set up the router and use it to build the project. At the top left of the page you will see some tabs; click on the Member Videos tab and watch the slide show videos. These will show you some of the uses for your router. Read the sticky threads at the top of each section of the forums, they are loaded with good information. Start in the Bits section so you understand more about using your bits. We will be here to guide you along the way.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Cliff, there are numerous excellent suggestions above in this thread. Mike pointed-out the videos - which IMHO are very good. Watch them over and over. There is one other thing that nobody has mentioned, yet.

*Do it Yourself (DIY) Amputations - especially fingers! *

When your high RPM bit(s) contact a piece of wood - it may be like stepping hard on the accelerator of a race car - be prepared for this! Spinning routers create gyroscopic forces that can make that router "have a mind of its own". Be prepared! If someone you know well in your neighborhood, church, workplace, etc. will spend some hands-on time with you and your router it will be very helpful. Routers run at 10 times the RPM speeds of many other power tools. Often picture frames are made of very thin pieces of wood - and this is difficult to work on compared to a larger, heavier, flatter piece of wood - you also must make certain that your router can stay on a "level pathway". Trying to balance a router atop of a thin piece of wood is very difficult and dangerous. BE SAFE!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This link is to the book I mentioned. PATRICK SPIELMAN'S "ROUTER BASICS" EX!! WOODWORKING/WOODCARVING | eBay


----------



## cpowell (Jun 22, 2012)

Boy; have I been schooled...
Chuck, I didn't find the book on ebay so I ordered a copy from Amazon. Should be in after a couple of days or so. I thought someone else must have bought it.
I also went to the library this morning and picked up a few books on routers, table saws and band saws. As I flipped through the router book looking at what its capabilities are I thought to myself "This thing will do everything except turn into a lathe." Then I turned the page and there was a section on turning wood with a router.
About safety...yes, I am very aware now of the implications with this. I'll be hitting the saws today to make a push stick and a feather board now that I know what they are and why and how to use them. I can see how a router can eat you up if your'e not careful.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Cliff, we are all glad to know now that you have a healthy respect for the router and how those high RPM's can work. We've all heard about the high schooler that thought he was invincible because he had read a book on Judo and another on Karate. Once he got into a fight it was like the time one of my dogs "caught a raccoon". He didn't really know how "fun it would be" until he tried it his first time. Good luck and be safe!


----------

